# Nonfurs draw their fursonas



## inkbloom (Jul 17, 2020)

I love this channel of artists, but this video was particularly cute. It's fun to see the different styles and ideas they came up with.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 17, 2020)

This is like the only Drawfee video that I actually enjoyed. Usually I'm bored to tears from their videos, but I'm the kind of person that watches Mildly Artistic where everyone draws gross/sexual things that may require some to douse their eyes with bleach. My tastes aren't the most mature. Lol

It was pretty wholesome overall. I've say my favorite was the cat one. There were some comments that explicitly stated/went along the lines of saying that many furries have a teen/anime aesthetic and tend not to draw more mature scenes like the one the last artist made. I mean I guess the teen/anime aesthetic is the most common and popular. The demographic is largely teens and young adults like myself.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 17, 2020)

Chompy said:


> This is like the only Drawfee video that I actually enjoyed. Usually I'm bored to tears from their videos, but I'm the kind of person that watches Mildly Artistic where everyone draws gross/sexual things that may require some to douse their eyes with bleach. My tastes aren't the most mature. Lol
> 
> It was pretty wholesome overall. I've say my favorite was the cat one. There were some comments that explicitly stated/went along the lines of saying that many furries have a teen/anime aesthetic and tend not to draw more mature scenes like the one the last artist made. I mean I guess the teen/anime aesthetic is the most common and popular. The demographic is largely teens and young adults like myself.


I find their videos pretty calming and good to have on in the background.

I think the four of them do a good job representing the range of styles. Ones like Nathan's I think are the most prevalent in the mainstream consciousness. Which isn't a bad thing. Everyone is a teen at least once in their life. ^.^


----------

